# New Avatar



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, my avatar is lame and outdated so I need to get me a new one. Everyone is dogging him lately but I gotta stick up for my boy Shogun. Here's the picture:










I'd obviously like to get the Sherdog part cut out. Shogun, written out, should be on there somewhere in "Birth of a Hero" font from dafont.com, and the font should be white in color.

As far as a border goes, a simple dark red will do. Preferably a thick border. Thanks a lot. Points will be donated. :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

so im guessing u got it done?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like it...I'm not sure who even did it. I have a pm, but I cant check it right now. Its probably about that...I'm assuming B-Real or Trey did it.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Trey has done that. He did a good job of it too.


----------

